
Building a Tetris Clone in x86 Assembly, pt. Ⅱ: I/O - colinprince
https://cmcenroe.me/2015/09/14/tetrasm-2.html
======
yangyang
On a related note, I wrote a Tetris clone [1] for the JY-MCU-3208 "dot matrix
clock" [2] available from DX.com, Banggood etc., recently. It's in C, runs on
the ATmega8L on this clock.

[1] [https://github.com/hollobon/jy-
mcu-3208-tetris](https://github.com/hollobon/jy-mcu-3208-tetris)

[2] [http://www.dx.com/p/jy-mcu-3208-lattice-clock-
ht1632c-driver...](http://www.dx.com/p/jy-mcu-3208-lattice-clock-
ht1632c-driver-with-mcu-support-secondary-development-104306#.VfgDI_lVhBc)

~~~
yangyang
I've uploaded a little video of it in action here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIG7UfFYCdY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIG7UfFYCdY)

